# How dangerous are HID bulbs?



## StaggeringGoat (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm building a work light that uses one standard screw base 100w metal halide bulb. The bulb is refered to as "protected" because it has an extra peice of glass around the arc tube.

I'm wondering just how dangerous these metal halide bulbs can be? Can the "protected" style be considered "safe" without a complete enclosure? What happens if the bulb breaks? What happens if I accidently spray water on a hot bulb and it shatters? Do they ever "blow up"?


----------



## BVH (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're going to use this as a work light, I would definitely enclose the bulb in some type of high heat, clear plastic material. Whether HID or incandescent, water on the bulb or smacking it against something is asking for an explosion. I remember 30 or so years ago when I worked on vehicles, using the simple metal caged, incandescent bulb "drop lights" and experiencing my share of violent bulb ruptures. I'm lucky I was never injured.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 10, 2011)

:welcome:
HID bulbs with the outer glass envelope still get extremely hot! and can cause fires easily. always use shielding rated for high temps! another very important aspect of HID lights is that most of them put out a fair amount of UV radiation, this can cause burns even at a distance, (i've gotten "sun burn" form a 400W MH i had mounted above my work bench w/out a shield on the main bulb.). the smaller 100w hids are slightly safer but near the end of their lifespan the are prone to occasional rupture just like their higher wattage big brothers. please use any and all protection to safeguard yourself, loved ones, and property, and keep in mind that these bulbs have toxic metals in them as well.... but otherwise, have fun and experiment away!:wave:


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 9, 2011)

My 50W HID generates heat with a level that
Water boils on the window if a light was turned on for about 15 minutes
(Dont even have to mention the bulb)


----------

